# USB host on ICS 0.6?



## davidalindsey (Jan 21, 2012)

I have seen that the HP touch pad does support USB host in Android and WebOS.
The only thing you need are an OTG cable and a Y cable to supply power.

Well I have a canon T3i DSLR that I would love use this app, DSLR Controller with.
I have tried the free version, Remote Release (USB) and I just cant seem to get it to work.
I know I have host and Super User allows but I keep getting the message that I need to turn on the camera.

Is there someting I'm not getting? Do I need to run power thru the USB cable a certain way?
Do I even need to have an external power at all since the camera is self powered via battery?

Thanks for any info


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

there are several threads about this including a LARGE thread..

please utilize search feature


----------



## davidalindsey (Jan 21, 2012)

I have seached and the main thread that I have come across is, Functional USB Host on Touchpad.
I have read every post but I cannot not seem to find anything regarding the app DSLR controller and controlling a camera..
I have tried with power and without and used diffrent ports.


----------



## lurc (Oct 15, 2011)

i have the same problem, can't turn on the DSLR controller on touchpad. It is redirected to the market and showing the device is not supported. note:I have Y-cable and OTG. mouse and keyboard works fine.


----------



## davidalindsey (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I am glad i'm not the only one.
I'm not glad this does not work...
I wonder what would not make this work on the touch pad when other tablets and phones runing gingerbread and ICS are supported.
Any ideals or possible solutions for this?


----------



## ashtrai (Aug 24, 2011)

Same issue for me, it's not working. Would love it to work with DSLR Controller.

Any new news about this green/dalingrin?


----------



## ke1v3y (Feb 11, 2012)

davidalindsey said:


> i have the same problem, can't turn on the DSLR controller on touchpad. It is redirected to the market and showing the device is not supported. note:I have Y-cable and OTG. mouse and keyboard works fine.


FWIW, I know that the touchpad has been consistently finicky when it comes to aftermarket USB cables. I do not know that this is the case with your situation. However, I know that we cannot currently connect the touchpad directly to a computer for syncing in CM (yes, there is a workaround, I know), meaning that we don't yet have full USB support. More or less, I wouldn't count on a solution until we get a new release from dalingrin, which will be a major update according to his twitter.

In short, don't count on this working until Alpha 1.0 (or whatever it will be called).


----------



## shariq949 (Feb 17, 2012)

make a folder on the root called "usbStorage" and then use a file manager app to see it you're contents show up.


----------



## davidalindsey (Jan 21, 2012)

*Quotes from app reviews:*
*Mikey on February 18, 2012 (Version 0.88)*
HP Touchpad with Canon 7D
App works with HP Touchpad running CM9. Had to use a Y adapter USB cable to make it work. Need to use usb port on computer to give additional power to Touchpad. Plan to purchase an external battery pack usb charger and see if it will give enough power to make this set up mobile. It freezes from time to time but program is in beta so not a big problem. Nice app.
*cvesper on February 23, 2012 (Version 0.88)*
This is the best app I could ask for
I wasn't sure if this would ever work on the HP Touchpad with Android (ICS), but it does! It is extremely useful for filming. Thanks so much!

Unfortunately I have lost my OTG cable. I have ordered another one and should be here today or tomorrow.
According to the first review, you have to give it external power. I have to buy another Y USB cable and a battery pack usb charger.


----------

